

Show HN: Drillbit – An API that analyzes names - bmmayer1
https://drillbitapp.com/api

======
natosaichek
Pat is about a 60% female name. Jamie is about 75% Shannon is 85%.

(I'm controlling for last name by putting in random garbage characters that
are apparently not in the lastname database.)

What's a more gender-ambiguous first name?

------
malandrew
Why not also use email + google image search. For some people it's likely to
turn up an image of the person. From their, you can increase you confidence
interval for age, gender and possibly ethnicity.

------
laironald
this is awesome.. i'm a student in the social sciences and name disambiguation
for ethnicities is something I deal with quite often. i've just checked it
out. thanks for this brilliant piece of work!

~~~
laironald
would also love to keep in touch as this project evolves, ronlai at uchicago
dot edu

~~~
bmmayer1
Hey Ron! I'm also U of C. Emailing you now.

